# It´s mating time...



## Benjamin (Feb 12, 2009)

Look, what I´d seen today







Cheers
Benjamin


----------



## Pandora Pythons (Feb 12, 2009)

I was just about to say 'that's a bit early in the season for mating', but I noticed your in Germany...lol.

Can I ask who the lucky couple are?

Best of luck Ben


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 12, 2009)

Yes off course, you know them named "Fierce Snake"
thanx a lot.
We are here in the northern hemisphere, now here´s spring
Cheers


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 12, 2009)

Congrats Ben, nice inland taipans...id like to see some more pictures of them if thats possible?


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 12, 2009)

sure Matt
below there, there is the male



http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa239/Micro_74/taipan23.jpg


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 12, 2009)

..and this is the female in summer-coloration





Cheers
Benjamin


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm curious ben what are the legalities of owning fierce'is in Europe? They aren't legally allowed to be owned in the US. 

Congrats BTW.


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Gordo,
here in Europe are many different laws, but here in Germany, thats legal to keep this spec.
Cheers
Benjamin


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 12, 2009)

There beautiful looking snakes Ben, thanks.
So you dont need any license at all to keep them? I dont know if theres licensing or not in Germany or just licensing for elapids or what?
Cheers


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 12, 2009)

in some "states" of Germany you must, but here isn´t
Benjamin


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Feb 12, 2009)

Stunning snakes mate. Good luck with those two. Hopefully you should have some nice little bubs aye!


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 12, 2009)

thanks a lot!
It´s like "Dinner for one": ...the same procedure as last year? Yes James, the same procedure as every year!
Cheers
Benjamin


----------



## pinkmus (Feb 12, 2009)

Very nice snakies!!!! I miss europe


----------



## 483996 (Feb 12, 2009)

very nice snakes you have there benjamin.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Feb 12, 2009)

Very nice! They're my favourite of all snakes. Best of luck!


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 12, 2009)

thanks a lot, I´ll do my very best


----------



## twodogs (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice snakes Ben.
Just curious though, whats your local hospital like when it comes to antivenom, incase of snake bite.?
Hopefully will never happen, but just wondering if they would have any on hand for fierce snake?


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi doggy,
when you are be bitten of this spec. it will nearly 100% the last bite in your life. This is, what you must know, if you are keeping this and other extremely venomous species.
Here you can see the list of antivenoms:
http://www.toxinfo.org/antivenoms/synopsis.html
http://www.toxinfo.org/antivenoms/Index_Product.html

Hoping, never be biten
Benjamin


----------



## twodogs (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah. i wasn't too sure of the antivenom programs you had over there, for all exotic vens..


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 13, 2009)

yes of course, you must know, that we are able to keep more spec. than australian people..
Cheers
Benjamin


----------



## biggie (Feb 13, 2009)

an australian snake overseas thats not a hybrid good man keep australian snakes pure


----------

